# Inshore slam on Blackwater



## 1pescadoloco

*Inshore Super Slam on Blackwater*

Headed out @ 6am with Eric Holtsman from Redfish University. The first place we checked a dozen porposes were tearing up the bait so we moved south. First up was a nice striped bass followed by a flounder. Next up several small reds followed by two slot reds. Mixed in were plenty of really nice specks. All were caught on Berkley Gulp shad on a 1/4oz jig. We caught reds & specks all morning. Saw some sheepies & black drum but could not intice them to bite. I've allways favored natural baits but Eric showed me how to use the Gulp baits & catch fish. He did a great job of putting us on fish all morning.


----------



## Baitcaster

I guess with the Stripe it would be a SUPER SLAM !

Congrats !


----------



## Chris V

Pretty catch and good variety! Thanks for sharing


----------



## parrothead

Good report !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## eli17

Very nice. How big were the specks?


----------



## Cat's Away

Super job!!:thumbup:


----------



## PoseidonsBride

I've always preferred natural bait, as well. But, I finally bought my first pack of Gulp to test out this weekend. Hope it works out this well for me, too! Nice work, fellas!!


----------



## fsu alex

I hope I have the same luck sunday!


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*Inshore slam plus*

Her's a pic with an 18 inch rule for reference.:thumbup:


----------



## driver

real nice


----------



## h2o4u

Doesn't get much better than that. Buffet for supper!


----------



## SolarFlare

that holstman guy, is he a local?
irate:


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*Eric Holtsman*

I'm pretty sure Eric has lived here much longer than I have. So, as far as I'm concerned, he is a local. :yes: Regardless, I have been out with many "local" Captains over the past 12 years. All were good. Some are great. Anyone that can put an inshore newbie on an inshore slam + the first time out is pretty darn good in my book. :thumbsup:


----------



## PorknBeans

nice specs!!


----------



## Ikester

Great job. I really like fishing with Eric.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*great fun*



Ikester said:


> Great job. I really like fishing with Eric.


Me too. Next time I want someone to come along to share the cost.


----------



## SolarFlare

How much does he charge and how long is he out?


----------



## Spectre Gunner

His website is http://www.redfishuniversity.com/ . His fee is $375.00 for 5 hrs. Not bad at all. I have emailed back and forth with him and he seems like a great guy. Now I just have to figure out when I can book a trip with him too.


----------



## RU

Thanks


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*RU*

His quoted rate is $375 for a five hour trip. We were actually out close to 6 hrs. 

I tipped him as I allways do for a good trip with any Capt.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*Redfish with white wine garlic sauce*

Decided to try one of my secret sauces on some Red fish fillets. This sauce is the same as the white wine garlic cream sauce restaraunts use on crab claws without the heavy cream. :thumbup: I use butter, white wine, shallot, garlic, chicken stock & brandy.:notworthy:

Cooked the fillets in garlic butter & pour on the sauce. Man that was GOOD EATS:thumbup:


----------



## h2o4u

Dang, sounds good. Is this something you would be willing to share? If you don't want to post you could shoot me a PM......


----------



## 1pescadoloco

You have to be really good at cooking sauces or it gets ruined. 
1 finely chopped shallot sauted in 2tbsp butter until it starts to turn gold. Then add 1tbsp fresh crushed garlic over med/low heat. Stir for 1 min. Add 1 shot of your favorite brandy & light it off away from your eyebrows. When it stops burning, add 1/3 cup chicken stock & 1/3cup of your favorite white wine. A little salt, smoked paprika & parsley and let simmer until reduced by half. For the cream version add 1/3cup heavy wipping cream at the end. For thicker version add 1tsp corn starch disolved in 2tbsp of stock. 
Done properly this sauce would make a sweaty gym sock taste good.


----------



## h2o4u

Thanks for sharing but I'm really gonna have to take your word on this being great. This is waaaaay beyond my skills. But if you have some left over and you sock it away in a bottle.....Then I could do it.

Sure sounds good though, plus I don't have any brandy not sure I ever have.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

You could use tequila. They hard part is sauting the shallots to just the right color & not burning the garlic when it's added. The rest is easy. For me anyway. I started cooking in 1964.


----------



## BlackJeep

I was just checking out some of the reports on http://www.redfishuniversity.com/ and I have to say if you're looking for a few inshore pointers its worth checking out if you haven't already. Very detailed, informative reports. It's quite the resource.


----------



## RU

Thanks again. E Holstman-Redfish U.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*Rfu*



BlackJeep said:


> I was just checking out some of the reports on http://www.redfishuniversity.com/ and I have to say if you're looking for a few inshore pointers its worth checking out if you haven't already. Very detailed, informative reports. It's quite the resource.


It gets better. When you get back, he emails you a map of where you went catching.


----------



## SolarFlare

so is this like a never ending advertisement to get him back on the PFF ????


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*Catching*



Bay Pirate said:


> so is this like a never ending advertisement to get him back on the PFF ????


:whistling:

I emailed three guides looking for a private trip. Eric was the only one that bothered to respond. He took me fishing for a very resonable price & put me on fish all morning. 

I want everyone in Pensacola that reads PFF to know about this guy :thumbup:
so maybe they can get an inshore super slam the first time out inshore fishing with artificial bait. I had never even heard of Eric before I emailed him. He is customer service oriented, very friendly & a darn good guide.


----------



## dabutcher

Bay Pirate said:


> so is this like a never ending advertisement to get him back on the PFF ????


 
You're the one that has kept the thread going by asking if Eric is local and how much he charges. You've received honest responses from guys that didn't know that you were stirring the pot and being a smart a$$


----------



## Buckethead

dabutcher said:


> You're the one that has kept the thread going by asking if Eric is local and how much he charges. You've received honest responses from guys that didn't know that you were stirring the pot and being a smart a$$


That's classic GP right there.


----------



## JoeZ

Bump for my boy Eric.


----------



## h2o4u

Very professional website! If I used a guide I'm sure I would call Eric.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*Finding fish & honing skills*



h2o4u said:


> Very professional website! If I used a guide I'm sure I would call Eric.


Eric isn't just a guide. He can teach you how to hone your fishing technique for finding fish & presenting bait.


----------



## RU

And again, thank you. E Holstman


----------



## dbj32566

Noobie here. So how do you hook the Gulps?


----------



## osborne311

Wow! You know, that boat was probably not balanced all day long since there were only two of you. If you ask really nicely I will give up a Saturday to help you balance that boat. :whistling:

Awesome report!


----------



## Lil Curve

Nice, thanks for the report.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*Rigging the Gulp Jerk Shad*



dbj32566 said:


> Noobie here. So how do you hook the Gulps?


 
Here's a video on rigging the Gulp Jerk Shad


----------



## RU

:whistling:


----------



## Papa Z

Heat up the Oil !!!!


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Sauted


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*Smothered Redfish*

Time


----------



## asago

I need to book another trip... the "Eric" magic has worn off after 3 years


----------



## Kim

I have to admit that the Stripped Bass would be mighty fine with salt, pepper, garlic and butter!


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Saturday


----------



## captwesrozier

Where are you getting your pathfinder?


----------



## 1pescadoloco

2005


----------



## Brant Peacher

Nice boat! That water in the sound is so clear. There are usually redfish with those mullet school this time of year.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Awesome trip again Eric! Using all artificial baits is a challenge and my hats off to you buddy!!


----------



## 1pescadoloco

water


----------



## osborne311

Good looking boat! Congrats!


----------



## 1pescadoloco

water


----------



## 1pescadoloco

water


----------



## SolarFlare

Well, that's a fine boat, I'm sure you'll enjoy it. 

You know its OK if you start a new thread about buying your boat or other fishing adventures...of course its not necessary and the choice is yours. And It might make the forum simpler I guess, if we all only had 1 thread , however they could get pretty long. 

Good luck and hope you enjoy that new ride!!


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Thanks


----------



## osborne311

1pescadoloco said:


> This was the south side of the bay. The home owner said the reds were on the north side were the deeper water & holes are. Water was only 10" deep from the dock out 1/2 mile. Then it went to about 4'. Need a hyd jack plate to run quick in 10" water. Got it up to about 50knots at 3/4 throttle in the deep water.


You are still seeing mullet?


----------



## Yakmaster

wow thats a nice catch, good job


----------

